# 80's/90's



## tehbuffalo (Jun 7, 2006)

I am actually really looking for inspiration in the 80's/90's theme. Although I wasn't really alive in the 80's I like alot of style and music that came out of the era. Does anyone have any pics from/about the 80's?


----------



## his4ever (Jun 7, 2006)

Man, i was born in the early 80's and i cannot really remeber, and if i had any of the pics my parents took... i think i would be quite embarrassed . All those horrible out fits, the hair doo's (the sideways ponytail with a scrunchy... ahhh bad memories!!!  90's are a blur too... i look forward to seeing what people post


----------



## wxnut (Jun 7, 2006)

All right, Ill go first...












Now try to keep the laughing down would ya.

Doug


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

I actually really like the second picture. And I wouldn't laugh, cause I know when I'm 30 years old I will look at pictures of me from now and be like "Eww I wore that". The styles come and go so quickly that I just wear jeans and a t-shirt so I don't get mixed up.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Btw, what is that animal your holding? A ferret? Its really cute.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 8, 2006)

tehbuffalo said:
			
		

> Although I wasn't really alive in the 80's ....




Man, you're makin me feel *OLD*!


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Hahaha.  Your not old. Your only old if you *act *old. 

My great-grandpa is 93 and blind, yet he uses an excersize bike for an hour-and-a-half a day 7 days a week, watches every baseball game, and eats ice cream and chocolate bars. I still think hes a kid. 

Anyway I'm curious to see more pics. Something about the 80's/90's facinates me.


----------



## hot shot (Jun 8, 2006)

heres a intresting one for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry about the size


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 9, 2006)

Very cool! What kind of car is that?


----------



## hot shot (Jun 9, 2006)

that is a 1934 ford coupe hot rod with a custom built grill, a 3 inches chopped out of the roof then the whole body was lowered over the chassis rails and is powered by a ls1 chevy v8. the paint style is tipicaly 1980's and would be classed as a kustom rod (spelt with a k). the car was orignaly built in 1983 and was then rebuilt last year and this picture was taken about 2 weeks ago. if you want some more give me a shout


----------



## Alessandra (Jun 9, 2006)

this has to be one of the most interesting themes i've seen lately.I'm in love with the 80's style, hair-do's, music and some of the clothing.Even though i've spent only the last half of the 80s alive  (so to speak) i'm really thinking of getting into this, try and find some inspiration for the next couple of shoots.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 9, 2006)

I was around during that time but can't remember any of it.:no smile:

Lucky if I can remember what I did two days ago.


----------



## hot shot (Jul 7, 2006)

the ultimate non 70's, 70's image


----------



## JJP (Jul 9, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> I was around during that time but can't remember any of it.:no smile:
> 
> Lucky if I can remember what I did two days ago.


We're in the same boat there, hehe.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2006)

Right - here you are.

1974:





1987:





1993:





These were already stored online somewhere, for other typical 1980's and 1990's pics I would need to go through my albums, scan them and present them... yawn. Not today. Please.


----------

